# Time factor and studies



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I am considering the tapes for my daughter.I have a few questions which may seem strange. She is keen to try anything which may help and with most sufferers anxiety and acceptance of her problem are a contributing factor.However she is currently in her final year at school and the workload is horrendous.How much time is needed for the tapes.Is it possible that the "trance like state could affect learning of Difficult maths etc that she is doing.I know it sounds a funny question, but we took her off the prescibed antidepressants for this reason.Thanks gilly


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gilly...The tapes work very well with young people. There is absolutely NO way she will be in any sort of trance whatsoever. Clinical hypnosis is not stage hypnosis, but rather a natural state everyone is in from time to time. In fact, it involves keener concentration, and is often used to help learning abilities...and facts!! So no worries about her math studies!!! In fact, if she is feeling better, she will probably be able to concentrate better on her studies.The time involved is less than 30 minutes per session, with one specified session being done once a day...with some days off in between. There are 5 different sessions that are listened to according to a specific schedule...the total amount of time involved is often quite less than time spent with symptoms!! You can do the sessions whenever it is best for you, though a good number of people do them just at bedtime. Even if you do fall asleep, it still is effective.Hope this helps to answer your questions a bit. Go to the website: www.ibsaudioprogram.com for more information, and answers to specific questions you may have!!Take care and keep us posted!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Gilly,The tapes can be done at bedtime. THey may actually help with learning, as the seem to help in general relaxation. That is not to say they make you tired, they actually are restorative. The few times I've done them during the day have left me feeling as if I've had a long nap, alert, and ready to go. Think of stress filling us like a barrel being filled with water. All day, water drips into the barrel, when at the end of the day, it begins to overflow. The tapes can bring the stress level down, like an overflow valve. It keeps us from being filled to the brim to the point of overflow.AZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

Hi Gilly,Marilyn and AZ give good advice here.If there is anything else please let me know.Thanks Marilyn & AZ







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gilly, is far as the learning is concern it is pretty much the opposite effect, people can be more relaxed and can focus more clearly on things. So you know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

